
PageSpeed Insights with local server - denar90
https://github.com/denar90/psi-ngrok
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
denar90
Thanks, I added new one with related keyword. I'd like to remove this one but
I can't...

